
2+2= - mdturnerphys
http://www.darcymoore.net/2020/03/07/22/
======
zzo38computer
Another alternative would be "2+2=5-1", as though you wrote "2+2=5" and then
decided that is no good so you will want to add something in order to make it
correct

